# RV GPS unit and brake controller



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I see Garmin makes a GPS unit for RV drivers. Sounds like it may be worth it. Supposed to be able to enter the RV size and it'll customize roads, exits, gas stations, etc than can accommodate your unit. Do you think it's worth $300?
Also, I'm gonna get a new brake controller for my PU to use when pulling my 12000 lb 5th wheel. Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I do not know anything about the Garmin RV GPS but I have the TomTom VIA 1605M RV and it has worked very well. I have it setup for our 5th wheel size. We have had it about two years now and it has always got us to where we needed to be with no issues. I use it over my trucks factory GPS. I am sure the Garmin is a good unit as well.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I purchase the Garmin RV 770 LMT-s for our motorhome. Used it to get from Livingston to Rowett and then to Las Vegas. Appears to work fine for RV routing. When I switch vechiles to the car, the route will sometimes change. Happy with ours.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Prodigy has always been a top rated brake controller. I had one years ago and it did great

https://www.amazon.com/Tekonsha-90885-Prodigy-Electronic-Control/dp/B002YIACG8


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the GREAT help. I love this forum!


----------

